# Salvage Yards



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi,

I was just wondering if anyone knows of any salvage yards (or anything equivalent) in Cyprus?

I'm looking to pick up one of the beautiful wrought metal and wood doors you see on old town houses, but haven't seen or heard of any salvage yards in Cyprus.

Thanks very much,

Simon


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Try these people

Economides Metal


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks so much, Veronica!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

All others that come up on GOOGLE seem to be car scrap yards. 
However maybe if you do some googling yourself you will some more.

Veronica


----------

